
“Tidal is Dead on Arrival” - mblevin
http://lefsetz.com/wordpress/index.php/archives/2015/03/30/tidal/?curator=MediaREDEF
======
flashman
You have to enter payment details to even start a free trial.

> "Are they going to all fork over triple digits a year to stream on Tidal?"

Maybe, but not without the options Spotify provides, like a free tier.

